# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Skeletonics, exoskeletal suit, Skeletonics Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Skeletonics Inc.

Website - skeletonics.com

youtube.com/ProjectSkeletonics

----------


## Airicist

Skeletonics Demo

Uploaded on Nov 15, 2011




> The name of Skeletonics is hybrid word from "Skeleton" and "Mechanics".
> That would extend the movement of a humans arms and legs without the aid of any motors. 
> The project took 6 months to complete from conception.






Uploaded on Nov 15, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Behavior spreading suit "Skeletonics"

Published on Sep 30, 2013




> Equipment and expandable in the non-powered limb behavior of the passenger.
> Assumes use various events, exhibitions, to video work.
> 3.5 [m] length of time you have open arms, 2.5 [m] height.
> 
> The use of a closed link structure of a special three-dimensional full use to enlarge and to accurately trace the human motion, the parallel linkage, the product can perform synchronous one arm 4 degrees of freedom, of five degrees of freedom leg .

----------


## Airicist

Skeletonics Close-Up HD at Maker Faire Tokyo 2013

 Published on Nov 4, 2013




> AkihabaraNews.com visited Team Skeletonics' booth at Maker Faire Tokyo 2013. To our knowledge this is the most comprehensive and close-up footage of what it's like to set up the Skeletonics suit, manipulate the arms and hands, and of course the dismount.

----------


## Airicist

MechanicalSuit Skeletonics
October 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Cool exoskeleton from Skeletonics at SxSwi 2014

 Published on Mar 8, 2014




> While setting up a booth for Volacci at SxSw Interactive, I saw this going on and had to film it.

----------


## Airicist

USA: Meet the human-powered robot 'you can control' 

 Published on Mar 9, 2014




> Japanese company, Team Skeletonics, presented its Skeletonics product at the music and tech South by South West trade show in Austin, Texas on Sunday.
> 
> Staying true to the company slogan of "The new age is coming ... You can control the Robot," skeletonics is a mechanical skeleton operated by a person who is strapped into the frame.
> 
> The skeleton can be purchased on the company's webpage and retails at $49,800 (€35,900).

----------


## Airicist

Fifth generation Skeletonics Alive

Published on Sep 22, 2014




> Custom model that you have added the head, wrist, fingers, waist to practice. It has become possible to have many functions, to perform a performance expressive than ever before. Moreover, successful operation in a state of connecting the upper and lower body that can not be achieved before. Burden on the shoulders of the human body is reduced, boarding time is dramatically improved despite multiple equipment.

----------


## Airicist

Skeletonics Exarobot at CEATEC 2014 

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> You stand in the middle of the Exarobot and it immitates your moves, next function is walking, running and jumping extra high.

----------


## Airicist

Skeletonics, Digital Content Expo 2014 

Published on Oct 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Second generation (Skeletonics Remake)

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Skeletonics arrive

Published on Sep 20, 2015

----------

